# A Hoarders Heaven?



## tumble112 (Jun 26, 2014)

Not much history on this location I'm afraid, stopped being used as a church in the early 80s and was sold to be used as a private residence. It has lain abandoned for many years.
I have visited before without my camera and was unsure if it is suitable for the forum, so I will appreciate any feedback.
More pictures are here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644862157910/

So far, so normal......



068 by tumble112, on Flickr


067 by tumble112, on Flickr

But this is what greets you once inside...



062 by tumble112, on Flickr


023 by tumble112, on Flickr


024 by tumble112, on Flickr


025 by tumble112, on Flickr


034 by tumble112, on Flickr


032 by tumble112, on Flickr


031 by tumble112, on Flickr


029 by tumble112, on Flickr

One of the stained glass windows has fallen in



028 by tumble112, on Flickr

And landed here



027 by tumble112, on Flickr


044 by tumble112, on Flickr


043 by tumble112, on Flickr


040 by tumble112, on Flickr


036 by tumble112, on Flickr


049 by tumble112, on Flickr


048 by tumble112, on Flickr


046 by tumble112, on Flickr


045 by tumble112, on Flickr


059 by tumble112, on Flickr


057 by tumble112, on Flickr


054 by tumble112, on Flickr


064 by tumble112, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Jun 26, 2014)

That's mad!


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 26, 2014)

krela said:


> That's mad!



It certainly is, I did spot a double bed under some clutter as well.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 26, 2014)

What a find! Brilliant stuff! Be proud of this


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 26, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> What a find! Brilliant stuff! Be proud of this



Cheers, thats really kind. I had considered not posting it.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 26, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Cheers, thats really kind. I had considered not posting it.



I know you stated once before most of ur finds are empty, but seems you struck gold 
Did a good job on picking bits out, but you know aswel as I you'd be inside for ages taking photos of every little bit, when I first saw it reminded me of those church jumble sales


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 26, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> I know you stated once before most of ur finds are empty, but seems you struck gold
> Did a good job on picking bits out, but you know aswel as I you'd be inside for ages taking photos of every little bit, when I first saw it reminded me of those church jumble sales



I was there for a good while, although I did limit my photos this time. At first I thought it was the remains of a jumble sale but it is in quite a remote place with only a few houses near it. The cemetery is still in use and looked after by the local authority. I might well go back.


----------



## Zedstar (Jun 26, 2014)

Brilliant, absolutley brilliant, i would have been there for days lol..... Most defo this should be posted !!

Well done mate


----------



## forker67 (Jun 26, 2014)

WOW!!!.... I could spend hours in there just trawling through that stuff....where do people find it?, that's mad!, a shame the big window's broken & a surprise that the stained ones aren't  ....nice one.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 26, 2014)

Brilliant stuff..I agree with mockingbird it looks like the remains of a bring and buy sale..love the Adam ant scrap book.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 26, 2014)

OMG looks like somebody went berserk at a boot fair! how bizarre!Interesting to see the RAF wings in the stained glass looks like the three windows are dedicated to wartime loss and all the windows are really nice.Cracking report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jun 26, 2014)

Holy cow!!! That's one find alright!! And fits the bill for this place too! ....... Get in!!!!!!


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 27, 2014)

That's a great little find there, glad you did post it.
It reminds me of a place not far from me where different people set up stalls in one building (Like a indoor car boot sale)
Thanks for posting


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 27, 2014)

What a great find, thanks for sharing


----------



## Potter (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## staticnomad (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't think I would ever leave this place!! What an amazing find, thank you for posting !!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 30, 2014)

Fab place indeed!
I would have loved it looking at all that stuff!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 30, 2014)

Ho-Lee-Chit! 
Thats awesome! What a goldmine, it's as creepy as it is fabulous. Love the Miss World Game! 
So glad you posted


----------

